# KeO Max and KeO Blade Pedals



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

New video out from BikeRadar.com and Eurobike on the new KeO Max and KeO Blade Pedals.

Enjoy or drool 

Regards
Andrew:


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

wish they had told consumers about the blade before releasing the keo 2 max for sale. I bought a pair 3 weeks ago and now the blade is out.


----------

